# FPs Einbrüche in jedem spiel



## Jfizzel (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffed community,

ich habe da ein Problem und hoffe das ihr mir eventuel weiterhelfen könnt.

Und zwar Folgedens:
Ich habe in jedem Spiel schnell kommende Fps einbrüche die ca. 5-10 sek anhalten und dann wieder weg sind.
Es kommt in World of Warcraft,League of Legends,CoD Black ops und SWTOR vor... also in jedem spiel wo ich spiele.

Was ich dagegen getan habe:

Also um mir selbst zu helfen bin ich einfach mal hingegangen und habe mir mal eine neues Grafikkarte gekauft und zu schauen ob es weggeht,
aber es ging nicht weg.Danach machte ich meinen Pc platt (formatierte die Festplatte) und machte mir windows und alles neu drauf.
Das half mir aber auch nichts.
Ich weis einfach nicht weiter.... da ich immoment noch ein Youtube Kanal habe wo ich noch spielvideos von mir hochlade ist das mist... den wenn ich fraps anmache,
dann kommen die einbrüche noch öfters.

Hier ist mal mein System:

Windows 7 64 bit
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/141/cpussachen.png/

da steht Cpu daten und Grafikkarte drinen und so.
Hoffe es hilft euch.

Falls noch was benötigt wird werd ich es hinzufügen.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ;D


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Januar 2012)

Was fürn Netzteil hast du und wird dein Rechner zu warm ?


----------



## Jfizzel (25. Januar 2012)

Hab ein Lc5550 v2.2 Netzteil.
Sind glaub 550 watt.

Und mein pc wird eigentlich nicht zu heiß weil ich die eine seite des Gehäuse auf hab.
Aber gibt es da ein programm wo ich des messen kann oder so .. halt sicherheitshalber.


----------



## Tilhor (25. Januar 2012)

Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil 
LC Power ist ein Haufen Müll. 
Ein Programm zum Messen: CoreTemp


----------



## Jfizzel (25. Januar 2012)

OK danke ;D

Ja also.... denkste des liegt am netzteil oder was?


----------



## Tilhor (25. Januar 2012)

Kann gut sein das da was rumspinnt. 
LC Power's Ruf ist sehr schlecht.
Fehlende Schutzschaltungen, viele kaputte Netzteile die gleich mal Board+CPU+Grafikkarte mitgerissen haben...
Sonst sag einmal die Temperaturen von CoreTemp im Idle (du machst nichts) und unter Last (beim Spielen).
Außerdem: Wieviel Geld hast du für ein neues Netzteil? Und auch neueste Grafikkartentreiber etc.?


----------



## Shaxul (25. Januar 2012)

Jfizzel schrieb:


> Und mein pc wird eigentlich nicht zu heiß weil ich die eine seite des Gehäuse auf hab.



Muss ja nicht an der Temperatur im gehäuse liegen. Mir ist bspw. mal der Lüfter (boxed, mit diesen besch*** Plastik-Clips) vom Prozessor gesprungen, 
hatte dann logischerweise auch derbe FPS-Einbrüche weil der Prozessor runtertakten musste. 
Gibts ein kleines einfaches Programm (CoreTemp, ist ja oben schon genannt worden), dass dir die Prozessor-Temparatur anzeigt. Das würd ich auf jeden Fall überprüfen.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich werf das Thema fix mal in die Mikrowelle...
Hab seit ca. 3 Wochen das Problem, dass jedes Spiel ob offline oder online kurze FPS Einbrüche hat, was vorher nicht war. Nervt gerade bei onlineshooter wie zb. Battlefield Play4Free ( dass ja nicht gerade die Mega Hardwareanforderungen hat  )
Mein System:

Win7 - 32 Bit
AMD Phenom II BE 55 ( 4x 3,2 GHZ )
Graka: MSI HAWK ATI HD 5770
4 GB DDR3 RAM

Temperaturen sind unter Volllast max. 62 grad Treiber natürlich Aktuell.

Mein Netzteil ist nen 550 W Noname- Billigteil, kann es wie hier im Thema erwähnt daran liegen? Falls ja, warum ? Spannungsschwankungen ? Würde ein besseres das Problem lösen ?


----------



## bemuehung (28. Juli 2012)

nein am Netzteil liegt es nich

62° sind schon "relativ" warm aber eigentlich noch nicht kritisch kannst trotzdem innen mal alle Lüfter/Kühler reinigen


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (28. Juli 2012)

hab ich vor kurzem erst, weil ich auch dachte das es evtl. daran liegt


----------



## Lausbua (11. August 2012)

Auch wenn dieser Thread nicht mehr wirklich neu ist, kleiner Tip anbei: Seitenwand offen lassen ist leider ein Irrglaube. Besser ist es, die Seitenwand zuzumachen und für eine Luftzirkulation durch Lüfter im Gehäuse zu sorgen. In jedem "besseren" Gehäuse kann man vorne und hinten (und je nach Gehäuse manchmal auch an der Seite) mehr oder weniger Lüfter montieren. Damit kann man vorne frische Luft ansaugen und hinten die warme Luft hinausblasen. Dies ist aus kühlungstechnischer Sicht weit besser als die Seitenwand offen zu lassen.

By the way: Ein 550W-Netzteil ist meiner Meinung nach zu wenig, ich halte 650W oder noch mehr besser. Der PC nimmt ohnehin nur so viele Watt auf, wie er tatsächlich braucht. Und ein stärkeres Netzteil steht nicht so unter Last und produziert dadurch auch weniger Wärme. Simpler Vergleich: Ein Mercedes mit 200PS braucht bei 130km/h auf der Autobahn auch nicht die vollen 200PS sondern nur wenige Pferde, um die Geschwindigkeit konstant zu halten :-)

Edit: Bei einem stärkeren (Marken-) Netzteil ist auch das Risiko geringer, dass es eventuelle netzseitigen Spannungsspitzen leichter "abfängt". Bin beruflich in der EDV tätig und habe es hier schon das eine oder andere Mal erlebt, dass vom Stromnetz her eine Spannungsspitze reinkommt und das Billigsdorfer-Netzteil mit einem kurzen "Danke" abraucht und den Geist aufgibt. Nach Murphy's Gesetz passiert dies natürlich genau am Samstag Abend, wo man sich gerade zum Fortgehen herrichtet ;-)


----------



## Timmotheus (14. August 2012)

Das Problem haben mehrere Leute.

Viele erzählen was von USB Platten und Spieldaten kopieren etc. Aber es kann dich nicht die Lösung sein.

Bei mir ist das Problem aufgetreten, nachdem ich Diablo 3 Installiert habe - zumindest ist es mir da zum ersten Mal aufgefallen. Erst nur in D3, dann in WOW und schließlich in jedem Spiel.
Ich spiele auf einem Laptop und es lief immer - immer alles glatt.

nachdem ich mich wochenlang durch Foren und heulerei und Morddrohungen an Blizzmitarbeiter durchgelesen habe - hab icheinfach mal mein System neu aufgesetzt - AEG Prinzip halt. Es hat allerding NÜSCHTS gebracht.

Hat irgendjemand, einen Lösungsvorschlag, und bitte, jemand der es kennt und keine gut gemeinten "Installier die neusten Treiber" .......


----------



## bemuehung (14. August 2012)

hoert doch mal mit dem LC Power auf, sicher nicht das beste aber sicher nicht der Grund

auf Dauer sicher nicht optimal


----------



## eMJay (14. August 2012)

Timmotheus schrieb:


> Das Problem haben mehrere Leute.
> 
> Viele erzählen was von USB Platten und Spieldaten kopieren etc. Aber es kann dich nicht die Lösung sein.
> 
> ...



Es kann an den Temperaturen liegen. Draussen ist es warm und irgendwann ist der Lüfter mal voll. 
D3 (ganz davon abgesehen dass es Kacke ist) heizt mein Laptop und mein PC schon mehr auf als andere Spiele. Warum auch immer das so ist. 
Wie sieht der Lüfter aus?


----------



## Timmotheus (14. August 2012)

Ich hab meine Lüfter grund gereinigt. schön mit pinsel etc. Dennoch sind die ruckler ab und zu da und mal nicht :/

Das es am dreck liegt glaub ich nichtmal. Denn warum sollten auf einmal bei so vielen Spielern die Rechner verdreckt sei, dass es merklich auzf die FPS einschlägt


----------



## eMJay (14. August 2012)

Der Lüfter ist nicht das Problem sondern die Lamellen hinter dem Lüfter wenn die zu sind dann kommt da keine Luft mehr durch und das Teil läuft heiß.

Was ist das für ein Laptop?



> Das es am dreck liegt glaub ich nichtmal. Denn warum sollten auf einmal bei so vielen Spielern die Rechner verdreckt sei, dass es merklich auzf die FPS einschlägt



Wenn der heiß läuft dann bei jedem Spiel. Bei einem öfters bei einem anderen seltener.


----------

